
Private equity firms are increasingly buying up doctors’ offices - hhs
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/06/private-equity-firms-are-increasingly-buying-up-doctors-offices-what-does-that-mean-for-doctors-or-for-patients/
======
followmylee
Is this good for quality of service?

